# what is the best tire dressing you can buy?



## RaZCaL (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been using Meguiar's Endurance Gel for years. Great product!!


----------



## GR8RIDE (Jul 10, 2008)

*no sling tire dressing*



BringsMeWomen said:


> What's the most shiniest tire dressing you can buy that does not fly off the tires when you drive your car? Hopefully I can buy it at pep boys since I want to get it right away.


I think the best is Miracle Glaze, its non-sling and no wiping. You can pick some up at Wal_Mart. Go to the website and find a store that has it. Not all of them do. www.miracleglaze.com and click the store locator. let me know what you think.


----------



## GR8RIDE (Jul 10, 2008)

*no sling tire dressing*



Guest84 said:


>


why don't you try miracle glaze at wal-mart. It makes black magic and all the others look obsolete. Its not at all wal-marts though, you have to go to their website www.miracleglaze.com and click on the store locater and find a store near you. It last for days and won't sling with no wiping. let me know what you think when you get some.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Stoners, More Shine non aresol container...spray on and let dry...it one of the best that I've seen for OTC...I just ordered 5 gallons for my use


----------



## GR8RIDE (Jul 10, 2008)

*no sling tire dressing*



Alex Baumann said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> For effective results, wash the tires with a sponge and shampoo to remove dirt, apply a coat of gel with another sponge. Remove excess product with a piece of cloth and let it dry for a few minutes. Apply another coat.
> 
> Note that Endurance gel is very greasy, so avoid using too much.


why don't you try miracle glaze at wal-mart. It makes black magic, Endurance gel and all the others look obsolete. Its not at all wal-marts though, you have to go to their website www.miracleglaze.com and click on the store locater and find a store near you. It last for days and won't sling with no wiping. let me know what you think when you get some.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Adam's VRT or Swissvax Pneu.

Matte finish with no slinging.


----------



## Dunbar42 (May 11, 2008)

I really like Zaino Z-16, here's a picture of my car with it. It gives you that wet look without slinging or looking greasy and has UV protection (or at least claims to.)










I also found Meguiar's Insane Shine to give a similiar look and you can find it retail. It is important to use a tire brush to clean the tire before applying the dressing.










Here's a picture of it I found at Autopia.org:


----------



## WhoozYaDaddy (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoner, THE BEST, all the others just don't compare. As far as Black Magic is concerned. I can see why there is a derogatory nickname. It sucks.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

The absolutely best thing that money can buy is (obviously) brand new tires every time you wash your car. Then they'll always look like new.


----------



## WhoozYaDaddy (Dec 31, 2007)

frank325 said:


> The absolutely best thing that money can buy is (obviously) brand new tires every time you wash your car. Then they'll always look like new.


Frank, old tires or new tires, they need to be dressed to detail your car and make it look great. New tires don't come with gloss. Your quote makes no sense.


----------



## SilverTE90 (Apr 5, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> What's the most shiniest tire dressing you can buy that does not fly off the tires when you drive your car? Hopefully I can buy it at pep boys since I want to get it right away.


You can always use armor all like UA does on Lambo's


----------



## titaniummd (Jan 28, 2009)

Do certain tire dressing products actually cause the tire to crack? My friend and his tire dealer swear that is the culprit so he discontinued it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

That tire dressing causing tires to crack is a lot of bull. The tires will be worn out long before tire dressing could have that kind of impact.

My favorite is Wolgang's tire dressing: http://www.autogeek.net/woblditigel1.html

I love how long lasting it is. Use it once a month and the tires look great the whole time.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

This thread started back in 06 and a few newer products have emerged since then.
Meg's Endurance Gel is one I've used with success and I've just picked up some Armor All tire gel and it's getting a lot of good press lately. 

The cracking tire syndrome is an interesting one. Only lately, it's been made known that tires have a finite shelf life. After 6 - 8 years, they start to fall apart by themselves. The oxygen in the air attacks the binders in the rubber, resulting in catastrophic failure. Combine that fact with dealers selling older tires for reduced prices resulted in a lot of older tires on the road. I'm suggesting those tires probably would have failed with or without a particular dressing, just because of the advanced age of the tires, but it's understandable how the legend of product X or Y caused tires to crack back then.
Most drivers now days are educated enough to look at the manufacturing code added to all tires and not buy old ones. 

The two dressings mentioned above are winners, and the best tire cleaner I've found so far is the Hi-Temp cleaner from Top of the Line.
-John C.


----------



## Kawboy (Jul 4, 2008)

The Meguiar's thing is wonderful, I really like it. I even use that on my motorcycles. (taking care not to get into the grooves).
303 is also great, but wont shiny as much. I most use it at the dash.


----------



## Kawboy (Jul 4, 2008)

whoozyadaddy said:


> frank, old tires or new tires, they need to be dressed to detail your car and make it look great. New tires don't come with gloss. Your quote makes no sense.


+ 1


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Frank's been a member here for a long time and every once in a while, he puts his tongue way into his cheek and offers completely off the wall info like the clean tire solution. 
I just giggled when I read it, knowing some of his earlier stuff. Heck, a few years ago, he did one with an ostrich reference that had me laughing for weeks. 
I've always enjoyed Frank's posts. Good info and once in a while, a little gem to look forward to.
-John C.


----------

